# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Spierziekte A.L.S.

## Natas

Ik heb uw hulp nodig om een klein wondertje te realiseren. Een wonder voor Henk.

Op de website watwiljenouecht van Zonnatura is mijn verhaal geplaatst. Een verhaal waarin ik vraag om een klein wondertje voor Henk en Mirjam. 
Zoals u daar kunt lezen is Henk ongeneeslijk ziek door de spierziekte A.L.S. en is er een klein wonder nodig wil hij genezen. Deze ziekte vordert buitengewoon snel en het einde nadert&#33; 
Dit kleine wonder is te verkrijgen bij een arts in China, maar dat kost erg veel geld. 

U kunt Henk en Mirjam helpen dit wondertje te realiseren&#33; Door heel eenvoudig eenmaal te stemmen op het verhaal. 
Want, het winnende verhaal wordt financieel gesponsored door Zonnatura&#33; 

Simpel toch? 
Heel graag even stemmen op "Een klein wondertje" op de site: http://www.watwiljenouecht.nl/html/v...?id=1098448300

Bedankt&#33;&#33;

----------


## de helper

Ik heb op je gestemd.

Mijn vriendin heeft pas geleden iemand behandeld met de dodelijke spierziekte ALS. Hij maakte een goede vooruitgang kon nl. niets meer bewegen zat ook in de rolstoel. Er kwam weer doorbloeding door het lichaam en ook weer beweging in armen en benen na de behandelingen.
Helaas door een zware longonsteking heeft hij de ziekte niet overleefd.

Deze man was nog maar 39 jaar jong.

Je kunt eens kijken op www.natural-body-balance.nl tachyontherapie 

Aart

----------

